

KivEnt is an entity-gased game engine for Kivy (Python) - joshuapants
https://github.com/kivy/KivEnt

======
joshuapants
Found this while looking for something superior to Pygame but more game-
oriented than Pyglet. This looks great, but I was surprised to see it hadn't
been discussed here.

